# Wireless lan API für Windows XP SP2



## sand13r (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo liebe Freunde der Sonne,

ich hab mal weider eine Frage und hoffe
das mir vielleicht jemand helfen kann.

Und zwar geht es um die Wireless lan API für Windows XP SP2 (hier ein link zur msdn Seite) Nun wollte ich fragen ob jemand damit schon Erfahrung gesammelt hat der eine gute Seite weis wo man einen Einstieg findet.. bzw. auch was die Erneuerungen gegenüber dem normalen WZC (Wireless Zero Configuraton Manager) sein sollen.

wäre um jede Hilfe oder Tipp sehr dankbar


greetz sand13r


----------

